# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Neuroscience & oneirology

## Bryonyh

I am like everyone else here i imagine, very interested in dreams, but i am less interested in ld and control and recal , my interests lie in finding out what causes them, why we have them etc. I am also interested in Hallucinations and the relationship between dreams and phsycedelic experiences. 

Im at the aweful point in life where i am deciding where to go to university, i have already sent of my applications to do law, but if i do not get in anywhere , which is possible as im applying to do law and everywhere demands straight A's, then what i really want to do is study the neuroscience side of dreaming. How ever all the neuroscience degree's ive looked at seem to be focused on other aspects. 

Does anyone know of any courses which involve dreams or the effect of phsycedelic drugs on the mind. 

Does anyone know how one actually goes about becoming an Oneirologist ? 

Any help, or ideas as to how i can help myself would be very very welcome , cheers

----------


## nina

That's why I made this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/educat...reamer-108390/ ...for the discussion of such matters. 

Oneirology (the scientific study of dreams) is still a proto–science. That means it's not widely recognized as an independent science, and therefore, there isn't such a thing as a major in Oneirology currently. Nor is "Oneirologist" a recognized occupation.

Look into neuropsychology.

----------


## Bryonyh

Oh thank you

----------


## foamdriver

> I am like everyone else here i imagine, very interested in dreams, but i am less interested in ld and control and recal , my interests lie in finding out what causes them, why we have them etc. I am also interested in Hallucinations and the relationship between dreams and phsycedelic experiences. 
> 
> Im at the aweful point in life where i am deciding where to go to university, i have already sent of my applications to do law, but if i do not get in anywhere , which is possible as im applying to do law and everywhere demands straight A's, then what i really want to do is study the neuroscience side of dreaming. How ever all the neuroscience degree's ive looked at seem to be focused on other aspects. 
> 
> Does anyone know of any courses which involve dreams or the effect of phsycedelic drugs on the mind. 
> 
> Does anyone know how one actually goes about becoming an Oneirologist ? 
> 
> Any help, or ideas as to how i can help myself would be very very welcome , cheers



Although the political atmosphere generally discourages research into hallucinogens/psychedelics, things may be changing a bit. There was that psilocybin study a couple years ago and now there’s even a legitimate LSD study in the works (first in about 35 years). So I say you should go for it, because IMO there are some amazing discoveries to be made about the relationship between dreams and psychedelics-induced hallucinations. It has been argued that dreams are only trips caused by endogenous DMT, and the Closed Eye Visuals (CEVs) of well-guided psychedelic drug trips are only enhanced dreams. And did you know that these well-guided hallucinations are incredibly therapeutic? (See reports from volunteers of the psilocybin study.)

----------

